# Ear ringing before and after



## Brucergoldberg (May 23, 2011)

Has anyone had the ear ringing,then had the thyroid out and then made the ear ringing go away?


----------



## namaste (Nov 19, 2010)

I was diagnosed with Meniere's before Grave's/Hyperthyroid. I have always wondered if there was a connection between the two, since my thyroid issues were happening for years before I got a dx.

I believe there's a connection. I have stuffiness and nearly all the time have tinnitus in just my right ear. Sometimes it's light... other times it's unbearable and I have trouble hearing out of this ear.

All that to say: This coming Friday I'm having a total thyroidectomy. I am *hoping* that my ear changes after that!

There have been a lot of little (or not so little) niggling aches, pains, or other strange symptoms that docs have said aren't related to Hyper, but to be honest, if thyroid affects everything like they say, why not?

I will come back and reply post-surgery and let you know if my ear has stopped ringing!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Brucergoldberg said:


> Has anyone had the ear ringing,then had the thyroid out and then made the ear ringing go away?


I have heard many authentications of this. Especially Hashi's patients.

Are you having yours ablated or have you?


----------



## Brucergoldberg (May 23, 2011)

looking into it. Menieres has been ruled out for me. Mine is clearly from the thyroid. Looking into having the whole thing out..


----------



## Suburban (Jun 12, 2011)

Its interesting that there might be a connection between the tinnitus and thyroid as I've got tinnitus as well as a large goiter. Very annoying having the ringing!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Suburban said:


> Its interesting that there might be a connection between the tinnitus and thyroid as I've got tinnitus as well as a large goiter. Very annoying having the ringing!


Oh, there is. Many folks have experienced loss of hearing. Not good!


----------



## Weeble (Jun 22, 2011)

Brucergoldberg said:


> Has anyone had the ear ringing,then had the thyroid out and then made the ear ringing go away?


Yep...for several years I had ringing in my left ear. Sometimes mild, other times loud and annoying.
8 days post TT......I do not have any ringing.

Now..my TT was due to pap cancer, but the pathology report confirms Hashimotos, too. I'm AMAZED at the things our wonked-out thyroids cause!

Weeble


----------

